# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  "Derin PKK" Propagandasının amacı ne?

## bozok

*“DERİN PKK” PROPAGANDASININ AMACI NE?*



4.5.2010

Milliyet yazarı Fikret Bila, son PKK saldırılarını “derin PKK” yaptı propagandasının TSK’ya karşı yürütülen psikolojik harekatın parçası olarak değerlendirdi. 

*Bila, “ TSK ile mücadele!” başlıklı yazısında şunları yazdı:* 

Türkiye 30 yıldır PKK terör örgütüyle mücadele ediyor. Son iki günde 6 şehit daha verdi. şehit cenazeleri henüz yerdeyken, TSK suçlandı!

Bir süredir PKK’nın yaptığı kanlı eylemleri TSK yapmış gibi bir algı yaratılmaya çalışılıyor. Artık PKK ile mücadelenin yerini neredeyse “TSK ile mücadele” almış durumda. PKK masum, legal bir örgüt, TSK ise bir “terör örgütü” olarak gösterilmeye çalışılıyor. Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un isyanının nedeni bu.

şehitler tüm ülkeyi üzüntüye boğuyor. şehit cenazelerine on binlerin katılması; törende dile getirilen duygular, üzüntünün boyutlarını göstermeye yeter. Ancak, “Mehmetçiği TSK şehit ediyor” iması bu üzüntüyü katlıyor. Orgeneral Başbuğ’un, “mütareke basını bile...” demesi, bundandır.

*PKK yokmuş!*
PKK’nın her saldırısını evirip çevirip, “TSK yaptı” demeye getirenlere bakarsanız; Türkiye’de bir terör ve terör örgütü sorunu yokmuş! PKK yokmuş! Terörün kaynağı TSK’ymış!

Türkiye bu noktaya kadar geldi. 30 yıldır yaşanan PKK terörü aklanmaya çalışılıyor. “PKK yok, derin PKK var” propagandasının amacı bu... Böylece terörün kaynağı PKK yerine, TSK oluyor! Bu algıyı yaratmaya çalışarak TSK’ya karşı etkili bir psikolojik harekat yürütülüyor.

*Kurumsal hedef*
TSK bugün kurum olarak hedeftir. Her fırsatın, kurumsal olarak TSK’ya saldırmak için kullanılması bunu gösteriyor. PKK’nın saldırılarını doğrudan TSK’ya yükleyenler; tutmazsa PKK’yı TSK’nın yönlendirdiğini ve yönettiğini iddia edenler; o da tutmazsa Ergenekon üzerinden PKK’yı TSK’ya bağlamaya çalışanlar; hepsi, bu gayretin içindeler...

TSK içinde yanlış yapanlar olabilir; Ergenekon davasına konu olan bazı olaylar bağlamında yasadışı işlere bulaşmış veya o tür girişimlerde bulunmuş olanlar da çıkabilir. Kuşku yok ki yargı süreci bunu ortaya çıkaracak, TSK da yargı kararlarının gereğini yapacaktır. Ama bütün bunlar, PKK’nın değil TSK’nın terör örgütü olduğu, terör saldırılarını PKK’nın değil TSK’nın yaptığı gibi akıldan izandan uzak iddialara dayanak olamaz.

Olamayacağını, bu gayreti gösterenler de biliyor. Ancak, bu konjonktür bir daha ele geçmez yaklaşımıyla, fırsat bu fırsattır açıkgözlülüğüyle gayretlerini sürdürüyorlar.

*Siyaset sahip çıkmalı*
üzüntü veren bir diğer konu da TSK’nın yalnız bırakılmış olmasıdır. Bu mantık dışı, hayret verici suçlamalar, iddialar karşısında TSK kendini savunmak zorunda kalıyor. Devletten ve siyaset kurumundan beklediği sahiplenmeyi, desteği yeterince görmüyor. Bunun TSK’da bir başka üzüntü kaynağı olduğunu söyleyebiliriz.

*Aynı amaca hizmet*
Her terör örgütünün politik bir amacı vardır. Buna uygun strateji ve taktikler geliştirir. Propaganda, bu amaca ulaşmanın en etkili araçlarından biridir.
TSK’ya yöneltilen ağır ithamlara bu gözle bakmak gerekir. PKK’yı arkalayıp, onu masum göstermeye; TSK’yı ise 30 yıldır süren terörün ve bu sürecin yarattığı ayrılıkçı akımların nedeni gibi gösterme gayretleri, PKK’nın politik hedefine hizmet etmek anlamındadır. PKK’yla aynı amacı paylaşanlar dışında siyaset yelpazesinde yer alan partilerin bu gerçeği unutmamaları gerekir.


*Odatv.com*

----------

